# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  21 Amazing Hotels

## Grey

I wasn't sure where to put this but figured I would start here. These places look amazing!

http://myscienceacademy.org/2014/02/...efore-you-die/

----------


## katva

Wow!  yes, those ARE amazing!  I recently saw this list--sort of a different "direction", but some really lovely properties....I've been to a few of them, but would love to see all!  I love hotels....
http://www.veranda.com/food-travel/2...=1455_47451783

----------

